# Forgot to attach t4 and 1099 with US tax return



## ebuddy (Oct 16, 2011)

I just realized that when I sent in my US tax return, I forgot to attach my T4 form (statement of income from Canada) and 1099. Anyone know what to do?

Thanks.

Buddy


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Normally you don't include 1099 forms with your tax returns. (Don't worry, the IRS has a copy!)

And I'm not familiar with a T4 form, but if it's a Canadian form, then you don't include it with your US tax returns at all. They basically have to trust you on what you report as your income from Canada.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

